# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Would you call it a poetry, wild poetry?

## Lampada

Just curious.   Somebody I know wrote this:  
"Poor queen ant 
how electric is your spasm 
wing oil spill 
ill clean after death  
you oh ant 
prickly face 
scream silence in 
bloodstained glass  
you vibrate oh ant 
I thought you were my phone 
I can’t save you with my tears 
Even tho I am not human 
your therapist 
Saving you  
Are you oh mercy ants 
Great being of my disposition? 
Driving force in 
Concrete tumor  
Streaming thru itself 
Into out of itself 
Communicating 
With itself to serve 
mother of creation  
Where I walk around 
oh ant cautiously 
I step around"

----------


## emeraldeyez

Sure why not? 
It is not bad. A bit "out there" but poetry   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Sure why not?
> It is not bad. A bit "out there" but poetry

 Thank you.  I am glad if it's not bad. Doesn't make any sense to me.
 It's my son's.  All of a sudden he decided to become a poet.

----------


## brandonp

I'll admit the "you vibrate oh ant, i thought you were my phone" part made me laugh out loud. :P

----------

